# Micro Battery Suggestions



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

if you want the best, get odyssey.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^ this
Or a $40 lawnmower battery lol


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

odyssey 310 is sub 6 pounds. If it will start a CBR900 it will start your 20hp ;D. Does your motor have a alternater? I have a super small odyssey for a starter on my 60 Honda. Its was so light(20#s?) I have in the back of the boat. But my Honda has a alternator. I think my batt is for a PWC or something.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

It's a 20 yamaha 4 stroke


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah your Yammy has a high output alternator. it should charge that battery swampfox has just fine. That is a great battery that is lightweight.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I use an odyssey on my 50hp Yamaha. It also runs a power pole, trim tabs, bilge pump, nav lights and a fish finder. Nice small battery.


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

i use a ballistic evo2 8-cell battery to start my 15hp suzuki four stroke with no problems.it is so small and weighs 1.5lbs you and your boat wont even know its there.i have mine mounted to the transom.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a Odyssey PC545 on my skiff. It weighs 12.6lbs and has never let me down, even on 4-5 day trips. I run trim tabs, running lights and the bilge pump on this battery.

You can get them for around $135..


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Mine is actually a pc925 @ 26lbs. It runs my boat,all electrics and power pole all day long. I would run what Snookdaddy has if you can get by with it. I have a bigger boat with a lot of chit in it. Like radio,garmin. lots of lights inside and out. By the way Sears Platinium batteries are rebadge Oddysey. And have a better warranty. And cost much less. I found this out AFTER I paid $220 for mine


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Now this is intriguing ... 




> i use a ballistic evo2 8-cell battery to start my 15hp suzuki four stroke with no problems.it is so small and weighs 1.5lbs you and your boat wont even know its there.i have mine mounted to the transom.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I picked up an Odyssey pc680 battery on Amazon. $100 after shipping.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Ran the 12lb odd mentioned above on my B2 for years. Now I run an interstate same size with no problem.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## edmiears (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/PERFORMANCE-12-CELL-MOTORCYCLE-BATTERY/dp/B005KLOYHE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355193242&sr=8-1&keywords=BALLISTIC+PERFORMANCE+LITHIUM+EVO2+12V+12+CELL

I have this and will share some results soon...


----------



## Dustyb78 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've been running a lithium ion from ( Alien motion batteries) for about 9 months with no issues. its a 12 cell lithium Ion battery that weighs less than 3 pounds. It starts my 700 cc twin cylinder all day long. Their website says the 8 cell will crank up to 1000 cc engines but I wanted more security.


----------

